# i...want...this...NOW!



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Sep 26, 2005)

omg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i hated their hearts bags. i means absolutely hated them. 

these somehow appeal to me a lot more. i want it!


----------



## baby_love (Sep 26, 2005)

ok, I know what my first paycheck is going towards.

some asshole stole my last dooney and bourke bag.  sad day.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Sep 26, 2005)

sad day! my first one my dad got me. then i bought a charm backpack on my own. i haven't gotten one in a while, and i'm definetly asking for this for my birthday.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Sep 26, 2005)

wow...a dooney bag i actually like!  that is really cute.  i might even get it!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG that is nice!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 28, 2005)

i usualy hate D&B bags but i would carry this one around!


----------



## vloky (Sep 29, 2005)

oh that is so cute! I so need a new purse also. This will totally have to go on my "want" list


----------

